# Emirates Golf Club 19th June



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Right then all you friendly lot......

Have booked a tee off time of 9am on 19th June (couldn't get a 7am one as all booked) for a 4ball

Me and Fatenhappy definitely in, Skibannf hopefully but he will confirm tomorrow, so we need a definite 4th and maybe 2 depending on SKI.

Anyone interested?

400AED inclusive of range balls and the buggy on the Championship course, Majilis, look out Tiger we are coming..............

PM me if you want to join the merry band of pistolero's


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry to hijack your thread, but do you know if they offer lessons there? I don't play at the mo (and never have) but I'd deffo love to learn (without causing too much damage to the perfectly manicured greens).
I'm planning on moving to The Greens and with a golf course next door, this would be a perfect time to learn.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

I would imagine so as they have everything else and every proper golf club I have ever known does lessons.
Am also moving to Greens so we will be nearly neighbours....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

If more decide to join in there is the next slot at 9:10 also available if we have an 8 ball gang


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

OH NO ..... SBP almost almost as a neighbour !!!!!!! .... .. :spit: ..  .... there goes the tone of the neighbourhood !...... :eyebrows:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Charmin'


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Charmin'


Was until we heard y're movin into the neighbourhood, hey Stew ....  ... then again, having said that, so when's the house warming party???


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Same day as our paid for fishing trip I reckon.............................................


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

SBP said:


> Same day as our paid for fishing trip I reckon.............................................


Damn , forgot about that !!!! ..... That could be a problem, hey Stewy ?? ... :confused2: Might have to postpone the golf then since good old mate Stew has laid out all that expense for that weekend, hey SBP? .... :confused2: .... So who else is going to that then .... Justforus, the 2 amegios, AC, you, me and _"the little lovely"_ and of course Stew and ? Gees he's a legend !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

SBP said:


> I would imagine so as they have everything else and every proper golf club I have ever known does lessons.
> Am also moving to Greens so we will be nearly neighbours....


Lol! I just put a deposit on an apartment in The Links! 

You're not moving to The Links by any chance! 

Thanks for the heads up. Will look into the Golf lessons.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Phew! No Greens can't remember which block lol


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> OH NO ..... SBP almost almost as a neighbour !!!!!!! .... .. :spit: ..  .... there goes the tone of the neighbourhood !...... :eyebrows:


The greens is way to close to the springs for my liking
Also really close to the montgomerie golf course and hotel
Look out the land values in the area have dropped considerably since SBP's post on the greens.
:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Nearly as much as they did in Springs when a certain "cultured" Aussie builder moved in 

And I use cultured in its loosest term!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Nearly as much as they did in Springs when a certain "cultured" Aussie builder moved in
> 
> And I use cultured in its loosest term!!


I thought culture grew in the fridge on the old cheese and on old bread, thanks


----------

